# Alym's 90 gallon



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I've posted some recent photos FINALLY, of my 90 gallon on our blog! Would love to hear your thoughts ;-)

-a

http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/06/alyms-90-gallon-green-water-gone/


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bout time lol Awesome job Alym!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful job.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok since you want to hear thoughts here are mine...

Just needs to be cleaned up a little bit. The tank could benfit from a little bit of negative space.

Here's my ideas...

I'd move the tall red plants into the big hole in the middle of the tank.

I'd then take all the plants to the right of the red plant and the flame moss covered wood and plant them where the red plant was. Leaving the space open on the right to carpet. The there's the left side. It needs a plant or something to hide the base of the stems on the plants on the left. Then there's the needle leaf. All though It is a very Beautiful needle leaf java fern I think the tank would look cleaner and better if you pulled it and put more flame moss in it's place...

Sorry to pick your tank apart..... but you asked for it!

Scholz

P.S. I knoe it's not done... ; )


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice colour & plants!

Just need to wait for the grass to spread more.

What lighting are you using?


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

A beautiful setup! Love the fissidens. What kinds of livestock are you planning to put in it?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Nice colour & plants!
> 
> Just need to wait for the grass to spread more.
> 
> What lighting are you using?


He's using a 6 bulb tek 54w HO, reason I know because it's my old fixture.

Alym it looks pretty good, although the leaves on the macandra are kinda crinkly...

Other than that I think it's coming along nicely. The substrate accents the reds in the tank Neat!!


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely shade of green!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's looking good. Do you have a Tek on there now? Or is that a 4 ft Catalina? (looks like a Tek?)


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the problem with the Macaranda is from a lack of calcium, I had the same thing with my Ammania Gracilis, it went away after I started adding calcium chloride. The tank looks good, I have alway been a fan of the needle leafed java fern. Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

really beautiful tank


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never used calcium chloride in my tank, so that could very well be the deficiency.

@sholtz: the empty void in the center actually has a plant that is down low still, it's a dark red plant that has not responded to the currently light above it. I'm going to be swapping in a few 6700k and 10000k bulbs to see if it gets it going better. Right now it's just stunted. That's the reason for the hole there.



> I'd then take all the plants to the right of the red plant and the flame moss covered wood and plant them where the red plant was. Leaving the space open on the right to carpet.


This is a great idea -- the red plant currently is taking up too much space anyway. Those plants were put there b/c it has the highest light and I wanted to propagate them. As for where they'll ultimately go, I'm not 100% sure yet...I guess it depends on how the stunted red plant does...



> The there's the left side. It needs a plant or something to hide the base of the stems on the plants on the left.


I need to get another piece of driftwood for this - I fully intend to plant another one, covered in fissidens or flame moss here as well (I may just use a large rock!).



> Then there's the needle leaf. All though It is a very Beautiful needle leaf java fern I think the tank would look cleaner and better if you pulled it and put more flame moss in it's place...


I love needle leaf, so I want it in the tank, it'll be a question of WHERE it should go...plus too much flame moss will collect a LOT of detritis. Thoughts though for needle leaf position?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for the needle leaf It just seems really really BOLD where it is right now pulling the eye straight to it. It almost looks like some scribble with some crayon : ) I'd push it back and off to one side.. Maybe the right side? If / when you move those plants?

If you used a rock on the left It would feel out of place to the rest of the tank. A peice of wood would do. OR STAUROGYNE SP. 'PORTO VELHO' Would be my pick and go with out the wood. It might be hard to get your hands on this plant though. If you do! I want some!

Can't wait to see it all come togeather in the end. Love watching this fill in and become awesome!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

the tank is still young but when it matures for sure it will look stunning....great job Alym and thanks for sharing


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Nice colour & plants!
> 
> Just need to wait for the grass to spread more.
> 
> What lighting are you using?


At the time this photo was taken:
3 x 6400k
1 x 10000k
2 x 2700k

Today I just swapped out two bulbs so now I'm running:
4 x 6400k
2 x 10000k

One of the 10000k bulbs is a bit old (it was a hand-me-down). So I'm ultimately going to swap it for one of these:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/lb-utad4/URI+48"+54W+Aquasun+T5+Fluorescent+Bulb.html

It says it's 10000k, but it glows almost pinkish and really brings out the reds from what I've seen. Fingers crossed, but let's see how this goes!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I updated my hardscape, no new photos yet, but sneak peaks coming soon ;-)
I may need some manzanita sticks, but it's coming along!!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally - new photo posted today. Enjoy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking very nice. But nothing less was expected.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! very nice Alym!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good buddie!!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

more better! 

Doesn't even look like the same tank...


----------

